

Ask HN: Google Search spam solutions - Trindaz

After reading http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/12/search-still-sucks/ I couldn't help think up a quick fix Google could try, so I'm interested in why this wouldn't work / hasn't been tried yet:<p>GMail has a 'Report Spam' button, why shouldn't Google search? I'd be happy to log in using my google account before being able to use the spam button, as I'm guessing this would be required to prevent misuse (e.g. has to be reported as spam by n people before affecting a result's rank).<p>Am I missing something as to why that wouldn't work?
======
benologist
They have an extension that gives you a report spam option in search results.

Matt Cutts said somewhere that these _do_ go to people.

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/efinmbicabejjhja...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/efinmbicabejjhjafeidhfbojhnfiepj)

------
Jsarokin
Because people would make a macro that would "report to spam" their
competition from different IP's. It would be a cluster F __*.

